# relora max/relagen???



## nu shoez (Dec 13, 2006)

i think it goes by two names...anyway, it's an herbal supplement which not only is supposed to help with anxiety/depression but also helps u lose weight..and it says there are no side effects or any negative consequences along with taking it. http://www.best-stress-relief.us/about.php that's the website..does anyone know anything about it?? i tend to buy things without really researching them first, and yes, i did just order it online..so i'm hoping to get it in a few days...and if anyone has tried it, can u tell me how long it takes to start feeling the effects?? cause i have an anxiety-inducing event coming up in about a month, and i'd like to feel awesome by then...haha any help asap would be greatly appreciated...thanks!


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I tried Relora for a few months back a few years ago. For the first week or so, it did help with my anxiety slightly but I didn't really experience any benefits as far as weight loss. After the first week, it pooped out. So I took a month break from it and tried it again. It had no effect on me after that :stu


----------

